# Kin I Com Liv Wif Yu?



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Hay, everbody... I gotta ask if i kin com liv wif yu. 

Da problum is my mommy... she has done gone stark, ravin bug-bat cwazy, AN SHES TAKIN ME WIF HER!!!










It all bout da wethur. It been wet an nasty fer two solid munths, and i fink she gettin da cabun feever. She didnt do nuthin at all ober da weekend
so we didnt do anythin for Ballentimes, but then she got this bug wher she gotta do somthin fer Moddi Graw cus we missed Ballentimes. I needs ta take
her out to da park and da beech, where she kin wun an pway wif da othur mommies! But da wethur been rainy and cold fer two munths now!












Uh, oh... she sneekin up on me. She been in her wurkroom all evnin doing somethin, bizzy bizzy bizzy. Now she coming fer me! HIDE ME QWIK!












TOO LATE! GAH! Somebody get this fing offa mah hed! 

DIS IS IT! Ahm puttin mah liddle foots down! I has HAD IT! I am on strike!












Whut? We gonna cuddle up by da fireplaze? Yu gonna giv me sum chickun jerkie and maybe some of yer herbal tee wif hunny? An pway wif mah
rope toys?

Oh. Nebber min, everbody! I fink ah kin deal wif dis a while longer! Go bout yer bizness. Talk amung yerselfs.











(sigh!) Is it spwing yet?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Oh Button, you cutie. Come visit Tyler and I here in New York. The weather's um...beautiful, yeah sure, just peachy. That white stuff today was feathers, yeah. You can go out on the clean sidewalks (ahem) and play all you want with us. And we can give your mommy a charge card, send her to 5th Avenue and we won't see her for weeks. How about it cutie?
Teresa - that post is so cute. Your captions and the photos of Button were a riot. My night's made. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet little Buttons! I love her. Sorry Buttons, but you would not like Shanghai at all then...we only have cold, rainy and grey weather all winter long!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, ladies! I really enjoy going through pictures of this special little pup and adding captions to her expressive face! She's a pistol! :wub: :wub: :wub: I reallyl enjoy that I can make others laugh, too. :welcometosm: 

The cabin fever theme came about because of the weather. We've been missing our jaunts to the park and beach because of the weather, which has been either wet and cold, or actually raining since mid December. We even had some snow here in North Florida last week, but the ground was too wet for it to stick, so we didn't even get to play in it. :bysmilie: 

So we're both looking foreward to the first nice day we have! We're heading for the park on that day! B)


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Feb 17 2010, 12:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886782


> I really enjoy that I can make others laugh, too. :welcometosm:[/B]


LOL! How did I get the "Welcome to SM" sign? I meant to hit this button... :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I love your head dress! :wub: Happy Mardi Gras and laissez les bon temps rouler!

It would go perfect with Annie's Mardi Gras dress. Dr. J made this for Sophie a couple of years ago and we still love it!

[attachment=61949:Sophie__....187_015.jpg]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Loooool thanks 4 the giggles, Button & mommy ^_^ what a cutie pie


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures and the caption! Button is so cute. :wub: I've been missing my gang since we're away on vacation. I kept checking SM just to read up on other people's furbabies. :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Buttons, it seems like everyone has cabin fever now and wants Spring so badly!!! Guess what, they said NC may be around 50 something degrees at the end of the week..........we're having a heatwave!!! Tee, hee, hee!!! Yes, springtime will be most welcome here in the states this year!!!! Take care of your Mommy and give her lots of kisses and licks and she will be alright!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for the wake up smile!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I just loved readong your post sweetie! And I love your Mardi Gras Headdress.............very chic!


Its 32 degrees here in Florida today............the high will be in the low 50's. I feel sorry for anyone here on vacation.

But Spring is just around the corner, right?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hang in there Button Mommy will be OK !


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

ADORABLE post and piccies! That girl is as cute as a Button! Cuter, even! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It'll be alright Buttons. Spring isn't very far away and you can take your mom on walks which will help her a lot. 
Cabin Fever usually goes away in early spring so you just hang in there. :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aw man, this was great and the shots fit perfectly. Loved, the oh no she's sneeking up on me bit!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Too cute!!! :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Aww Buttons you are adorable!!! You can come live with us but the weather is icky here also. Haley will hardly even go outside, to cold and she doesnt like the "white stuff"


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww Button you're so adorable. You're worried about Mommy aren't you? She'll be ok. Get her out of the house. Maybe a ride so you won't get wet and cold. Ride on down to SE Florida and visit Dixie and me. It's cold here today but at least it's dry and we don't get snow. Nasty stuff that snow. You look so pretty in your Mardi Gras head piece. That was very inventive of Mommy. 
I love your pictures and captions Theresa. That Button is so cute she'd be beautiful in any get up. :wub: 
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Thanks for the giggles. You do such a good job posting. "Go bout yer bizness. Talk amung yerselfs." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks again, everyone, or "everbody"! :grouphug: 

Linda, Annie's Mardi Gras dress is lovely! The headdress I made would go perfectly with it, but, unfortunately that little ceramic mask is too heavy! It was something I found displayed with a bunch of other Mardi Gras junk jewelry in one of the stores here. It's weight was why I left it on for only one picture. She hates bows to start with, and this was WAY too much for her! But the headdress came out so pretty I couldn't resist doing just ONE!  I may find a way to reproduce a harlequin mask of some sort in a lighter material for next year, though... maybe papier mache.  I attached the ceramic mask to the feather band with a velcro button, so it will be really easy to switch the masks.

But my little girl delivered in that one picture! One of the things I absolutely LOVE about this little character is that she is such a jolly little thing, but when she feels put out, she goes straight into Drama Queen mode, and it shows up so clearly on her face. That's why I just can't resist adding captions to her pictures, taking things from what I imagine to be her point of view.

And I usually share one of her favorite treats after a photo session... she absolutely LOVES herbal teas! Last night, it was chamomille mint with a little honey. I put a couple of teaspoons of it in a little shot glass and let it cool for a bit, then she scarfs it! I think it's actually the honey she likes about it, but it's something different from distilled water for her... and just a little bit! :biggrin: 

Thanks again! :grouphug:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute little buttons in her Mardi Gras mask!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Buttons is adorable :wub: :wub: what a trooper to go along with all that mommy does to her :biggrin: I loved the captions :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Buttons. We fink we need to come and visit you and show your mommy dat your Fwordia winters would be like springtime here. We would be wunning on da beach and pwaying at da park evewy day. We have snow here that is taller den us! And soooooooo cold we WANT to stay inside. Yep...we fink winter in fworida sounds kinda nice. We'd have wots and wots of fun wif you.

Luv,
Zoe & Jett


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Buttons sweetheart you can come and visit Buttons and Bows and Matilda anytime


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 17 2010, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887181


> Hey Buttons. We fink we need to come and visit you and show your mommy dat your Fwordia winters would be like springtime here. We would be wunning on da beach and pwaying at da park evewy day. We have snow here that is taller den us! And soooooooo cold we WANT to stay inside. Yep...we fink winter in fworida sounds kinda nice. We'd have wots and wots of fun wif you.
> 
> Luv,
> Zoe & Jett[/B]


LOL! Hi, sweeties! :wub: :wub: 

Actually, Button's little problem isn't her mommy... it's the wet ground! You see, she hates getting her little footies wet, and the ground has been wet for two months. We haven't had enough sun this winter to dry it out, and it's all I can do to get her to go out to wee, never mind out to play! She prowls the yard, tippy-toeing around like she's stepping in mush, does her business as quickly as she can, then heads straight back to the door!  

You two are certainly welcome down here any time, though! Maybe I need to take her up there to see what a wet and COLD ground looks like! 

Hugs and puppy smooches from Button! :grouphug: 

Auntie Theresa


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I read the "Kin I Com Liv Wif Yu?" heading and I got all excited and started explaining to the pups that they will have a new sibling.
BUT then I read the part apart Button needing a warmer and less snowy place, so I'm afraid that rules out Canada! :smmadder: 
They will be dissappointed for sure! 
Button is such a good writer! Hilarious!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks again, everyone! :grouphug: 

Oh, BTW, Jilly, I absolutely LOVE the siggy shot of your beautiful fluffs peeking out the window. That is adorable! :wub: 

I love making stuff for Mardi Gras because, almost by definition, it must be over-the-top glitzy. So I had a blast making the headdress. It's too bad the ceramic mask is a bit too heavy for her to wear for an extended period... not that she'd keep it on! Just before I snapped that picture, I had to discourage her from snapping at the ribbons hanging down. It was hilarious! The main reason she's pouting in that one shot I got is because I made her stop playing with it. When I re-make that mask with papier mache for next Mardi Gras, I'll have to remember not to put hangy-down stuff on it! LOL!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Buttons...mommy said u cna cm lif wif us and we kan pway togeder all day long!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL, what great pics & captions!!! :Sooo cute: 
sweet little Button, just hang in there
& spring will be here b4 u know it!!! :Cute Malt:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 17 2010, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886951


> Awww Button you're so adorable. You're worried about Mommy aren't you? She'll be ok. Get her out of the house. Maybe a ride so you won't get wet and cold. Ride on down to SE Florida and visit Dixie and me. It's cold here today but at least it's dry and we don't get snow. Nasty stuff that snow. You look so pretty in your Mardi Gras head piece. That was very inventive of Mommy.
> I love your pictures and captions Theresa. That Button is so cute she'd be beautiful in any get up. :wub:
> :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Thanks for the giggles. You do such a good job posting. "Go bout yer bizness. Talk amung yerselfs." :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Elain, I meant to reply to this earlier. 

One of the things I love about this little dog is that she is a spunky... no, BOSSY little character. She just sort of automatically assumes things are going to go the way she wants them. 

If she doesn't like the weather out the front door, we have to go to the French doors, and if she doesn't like the weather on the deck, we have to go to the kitchen door. If she STILL doesn't like the weather, she looks up at me with this annoyed look, as if accusing me of mismanaging the weather.  

So some of her comments that I put in her captions tend to be on the "bossy" side. ("Go bout yer bizness. Talk amung yerselfs," in a tone that was not demanding, but DID assume immediate obedience.)

Happily, she's also a bit flighty-brained, so it's easy to get her distracted from what the Big Royal She-who-must-be-obeyed wants. She forgets it very easily. She hates bows and didn't want to have ANYTHING to do with that headdress, but once I got it on, I had to suppress her from playing with the ribbons hanging down. She kept snapping at them, and even chomped one of the feathers.  Once it was clear that she couldn't avoid it and couldn't play with it, she promptly forgot about both and went into Drama Queen mode.  

And she is ALWAYS having "problums wif mommy"... it's the angle that goes best with some of her Drama Queen expressions. I sort of picture her as a vaguely annoyed teenager and let the story develop from that. 

I've considered correcting the "baby talk", but then dogs are notoriously bad at spelling.


----------

